# HOPPERS



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

TRYING TO GET SOME INPUT FOR OUR 2010 EVENTS.
POST IDEAS OR RULES THAT YOU WILL LIKE TO SEE ON SHOWS AND OTHER EVENTS.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 6 2009, 08:20 PM~15892152
> *TRYING TO GET SOME INPUT FOR OUR 2010 EVENTS.
> POST IDEAS OR RULES THAT YOU WILL LIKE TO SEE ON SHOWS AND OTHER EVENTS.
> *


Cars must be drivable. :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 6 2009, 07:56 PM~15892586
> *Cars must be drivable. :biggrin:
> *


+ clean and complete


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER.... RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 01:57 AM~15896387
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER....  RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???
> *


dammm thats nice chaio.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 02:57 AM~15896387
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER....  RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???
> *


   *she swangs nice.....*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 02:57 AM~15896387
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER....  RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???
> *


ITS GOOD IT DIDNT STICK. BUT IN WICH CLASS THIS CAR SHOULD PARTICIPATE?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 6 2009, 07:20 PM~15892152
> *TRYING TO GET SOME INPUT FOR OUR 2010 EVENTS.
> POST IDEAS OR RULES THAT YOU WILL LIKE TO SEE ON SHOWS AND OTHER EVENTS.
> *



trunk, suspension, and bumper inspections for weight to insure fair competition


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 7 2009, 10:24 AM~15898451
> *ITS GOOD IT DIDNT STICK. BUT IN WICH CLASS THIS CAR SHOULD PARTICIPATE?
> *


single, or double radical :dunno: , he is hoppin around 112 i think, those are serious inches


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 7 2009, 11:36 AM~15899230
> *trunk, suspension, and bumper inspections for weight to insure fair competition
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Dec 7 2009, 12:34 PM~15899865
> *i agree :biggrin:
> *


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Dec 7 2009, 12:41 PM~15899313
> *single, or double radical :dunno: , he is hoppin around 112 i think, those are serious inches
> *


D P RADICAL....... YEAH ITS AROUND THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Drop downs should not make you radical IMO


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 7 2009, 01:36 PM~15899230
> *trunk, suspension, and bumper inspections for weight to insure fair competition
> *



FO SHO.ALSO PUMPS UNDER THE HOOD.FOOLS HAVE CLAIMED TO BE SINGLE GATES RUNNIN HIDIN PUMPS


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 7 2009, 11:36 AM~15899230
> *trunk, suspension, and bumper inspections for weight to insure fair competition
> *


*WHO CARES, AS LONG AS YOU GET THE INCHES IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU GET EM AS LONG AS YOU GET EM!!*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 7 2009, 05:52 PM~15902670
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE LOOKING FOR INPUTS SO IF YOU HAVE SOME POST THEM UP,WE WANT TO MAKE IT AS FAIR AS WE CAN.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 6 2009, 09:56 PM~15892586
> *Cars must be drivable. :biggrin:
> *


Agree , Whats up Jamie, what's the word...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 7 2009, 08:28 PM~15905020
> *Agree , Whats up Jamie, what's the word...
> *


Same ol same ol. :biggrin: How you been? Need come up your way this summer.


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Dec 7 2009, 04:02 PM~15902079
> *WHO CARES, AS LONG AS YOU GET THE INCHES IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU GET EM AS LONG AS YOU GET EM!!
> *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Dec 7 2009, 06:02 PM~15902079
> *WHO CARES, AS LONG AS YOU GET THE INCHES IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU GET EM AS LONG AS YOU GET EM!!
> *



LOL!!! 

90% weight 10% gate does not ride in the midwest. we get are cars on the bumper weight free! 



any way i think 35-40 inch lock up is street anything over should be radical.
as for the back tires, if your tires way back in the trunk no mater what your lock up is should be radical.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yetti+Dec 6 2009, 09:56 PM~15892586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with both +++


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

no monster truck tires 


155/80-13 175/70 or185/70-14 or 5.20s


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Dec 7 2009, 10:33 PM~15907928
> *no monster truck tires
> 155/80-13 175/70 or185/70-14 or 5.20s
> *


x2


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

for the most part the Chi is doing it, no one really uses monster tires, and we all use bumpers, most of our cars are clean except for mine lol... but.. TO EACH THEIR OWN.... lets just have some fun in the 2010, should be a lot of shows and the a lot of good competition in the pit...


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

MiDwEST wEiGht FrEe EvErYdAy .tHatS RiGHt cArNAles


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 7 2009, 09:42 PM~15905248
> *Same ol same ol. :biggrin:  How you been?  Need come up your way this summer.
> *


Been good, hanging in there, getting old , just turned 42 this year...For sure you guys should head up this way, get at me when you do.  :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

There is so many ways this can go.
I say the hopper don't need chrome but it does need a clean under caridge at least painted black or what ever color no rust showing. we all know how fast the paint and chrome gets fucked up on a hopper. defenatly needs to have a paint job not candy but a nice paint job no rust showing any where. lets REMEBER THAT HOOPERS ARE REPING PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE SO WE NEED TO KEEP THEM CLEAN. as far as classes goes thats hard. I don't think anyone can regulate it but they can let everyone know what the rules are.

like yes this is a complete car but look at the rear wheels looks radical to me
5SMuV87vMqY 

so you have to be specific on the rules. it is not easy everyone wants to be # 1 been there done that with 4 pumps then two then figuered out the wireing to kill two pumps and onece those where fried switch over to the other two pumps. thanks to Bruce Fisher He is like my brother and he hooked it up. the caddy would of never hit or done what it did if it was not for him. so it depends bro how strick you want to make it homie. I wish you the best Joe you been keeping the hop GAME GOING AS WELL AS EVERYONE ELS


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 8 2009, 03:46 PM~15913771
> *for the most part the Chi is doing it, no one really uses monster tires, and we all use bumpers, most of our cars are clean except for mine lol...  but.. TO EACH THEIR OWN.... lets just have some fun in the 2010, should be a lot of shows and the a lot of good competition in the pit...
> *


The Solitos show..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 9 2009, 12:15 AM~15921095
> *Been good, hanging in there, getting old , just turned 42 this year...For sure you guys should head up this way, get at me when you do.    :biggrin:
> *


I don't feel so old anymore. Lol. I will for sure if we make it up that way.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Dec 7 2009, 04:02 PM~15902079
> *WHO CARES, AS LONG AS YOU GET THE INCHES IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU GET EM AS LONG AS YOU GET EM!!
> *



this is true do what you gotta do but theres a fine line between a fine line between a street fight and a boxing round homie sounds like hes trying to keep i t clean so i said what i thought PERSONALLY this is not to say fuck people with weight cars but just what i would do  

i dont do weight now thats not to say fuck people who do i like fuckin a chick doggy you might like submission see?  its not to say screw your way but its just to say i do it differently  :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 9 2009, 03:56 PM~15927945
> *this is true do what you gotta do but theres a fine line between a fine line between a street fight and boxing homie sounds like hes trying to keep i t clean so i said what i thought PERSONALLY this is not to say fuck people with weight cars but just what i would do
> 
> i dont do weight now thats not to say fuck people who do i like fuckin a chick doggy you might like submission see?   its not to say screw your way but its just to say i do it differently    :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW ME HOMIE
:nicoderm:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Dec 9 2009, 06:11 PM~15928110
> *YOU KNOW ME HOMIE
> :nicoderm:
> *



NOT REALLY :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 10 2009, 09:20 AM~15935949
> *NOT REALLY :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i wont be around much this year due to health conditions, but i am there to help out in anyway possible. you r never gonna make classes to make everyone happy. so one is always gonna cry. nose up against who you wanna nose up against and if you u lose back the fuck off and take the loss. but if you claiming to be single up better be, if you a double u better be, if you got weiight you better admit it


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15991319
> *i wont be around much this year due to health conditions, but i am there to help out in anyway possible. you r never gonna make classes to make everyone happy. so one is always gonna cry. nose up against who you wanna nose up against and if you u lose back the fuck off and take the loss. but if you claiming to be single up better be, if you a double u better be, if you got weiight you better admit it
> *


You sure are funny nowadays.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15991319
> *i wont be around much this year due to health conditions, but i am there to help out in anyway possible. you r never gonna make classes to make everyone happy. so one is always gonna cry. nose up against who you wanna nose up against and if you u lose back the fuck off and take the loss. but if you claiming to be single up better be, if you a double u better be, if you got weiight you better admit it
> *


what up Jimmy Johns, hope you doing better homie, happy holidays to you and your faM


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15991319
> *i wont be around much this year due to health conditions, but i am there to help out in anyway possible. you r never gonna make classes to make everyone happy. so one is always gonna cry. nose up against who you wanna nose up against and if you u lose back the fuck off and take the loss. but if you claiming to be single up better be, if you a double u better be, if you got weiight you better admit it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 15 2009, 04:49 PM~15991319
> *i wont be around much this year due to health conditions, but i am there to help out in anyway possible. you r never gonna make classes to make everyone happy. so one is always gonna cry. nose up against who you wanna nose up against and if you u lose back the fuck off and take the loss. but if you claiming to be single up better be, if you a double u better be, if you got weiight you better admit it
> *


 :biggrin: so did you have weight????   lol


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sure did :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 16 2009, 01:11 PM~15998981
> *sure did :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

say it aint so !!!!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Dec 7 2009, 05:23 PM~15901675
> *Drop downs should not make you radical IMO
> *



x1


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Less (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 16 2009, 12:11 PM~15998981
> *sure did :biggrin:
> *


 :0 just askin! yo boy joe said he dont have none :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and im the vigin mary, anyone hittin over 80 that aint using weight r liars


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 20 2009, 03:29 PM~16038714
> *and im the vigin mary, anyone hittin over 80 that aint using weight r liars
> *


or has a shit load of batts and 4 to the nose LOL I am guilty as charged LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 20 2009, 03:29 PM~16038714
> *and im the vigin mary, anyone hittin over 80 that aint using weight r liars
> *


I love your sig homie. I had one of those. but I am sticking to cruising as soon as I can get this thing done. maybe hop in the 50.s or so :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 20 2009, 02:43 PM~16038800
> *I love your sig homie. I had one of those. but I am sticking to cruising as soon as I can get this thing done. maybe hop in the 50.s or so :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah we sold the monte, theres nothin else to prove we had a gbody hittig 83 and we drove it on the freeway.we just into cruisin now


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 20 2009, 04:02 PM~16038900
> *lol yeah we sold the monte, theres nothin else to prove we had a gbody hittig 83 and we  drove it on the freeway.we just into cruisin now
> *


 :biggrin: old school hopping and cruising is what I will be doing. show cars hopping and hoppers showing old school cruising. sounds like fun.How you holding up my brother?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

hanging in there homie still in alot of pain but fuck it


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 20 2009, 03:29 PM~16038714
> *and im the vigin mary, anyone hittin over 80 that aint using weight r liars
> *


You don't really believe that do you?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 20 2009, 04:45 PM~16039140
> *hanging in there homie still in alot of pain  but fuck it
> *


butt fuck who?  :0 LOL Glad your doing good bro. God bless


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 20 2009, 02:29 PM~16038714
> *and im the vigin mary, anyone hittin over 80 that aint using weight r liars
> *


joes wagon has no weight and hits over 80


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Dec 20 2009, 10:48 PM~16043337
> *joes wagon has no weight and hits over 80
> *


i seen that thing hop how many batts he got that thing hops real nice


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Dec 21 2009, 12:08 AM~16043507
> *i seen that thing hop how many batts he got that thing hops real nice
> *


16 BATT 2 PUMPS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Dec 20 2009, 11:48 PM~16043337
> *joes wagon has no weight and hits over 80
> *


WHOEVER DONT BELIEVES IT I WILL BE OUT ON THE ROAD THIS SUMMER AND IM WILLING TO TAKE YOUR MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 21 2009, 05:17 PM~16050548
> *16 BATT 2 PUMPS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


....................... nice


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Dec 20 2009, 05:49 PM~16039599
> *You don't really believe that do you?
> *


NOT EVERYBODY CAN GET A HOPPER TO DO GOOD WITH NO WEIGHT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Dec 21 2009, 06:19 PM~16050577
> *....................... nice
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

dui pumps all day


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 21 2009, 07:33 PM~16050737
> *
> *



everything ok jimmy?


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Dec 22 2009, 03:02 AM~16055325
> *everything ok jimmy?
> *


of course


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lolololool all these floating ass, wheels moved back, 8 cyl cars, cars with no weight,wtfe


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 21 2009, 05:19 PM~16050576
> *WHOEVER DONT BELIEVES IT I WILL BE OUT ON THE ROAD THIS SUMMER AND IM WILLING TO TAKE YOUR MONEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I got $$$$ on u 2  :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Dec 22 2009, 09:00 PM~16063469
> *I got $$$$ on u 2   :thumbsup:
> *


so do i :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lololololololol this cracks me up, i have pulled money out at every mother fuckin show and aint one mother fucker bossed up. not pointed at u joe but where were all these peoople at when i wanted to bet. shit i will bet on a m.f turtle race if we can find 2 at a show. fools crack me up. ive been on top, highest single in the midwest. now since im taking this year off due to illness some can run it. joe knows how i feel about him and even put it down on video. i am proud of him and what hes done the last couple years, doing it big.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*Real Street.
No Extension to the rear arms 
No Drop down Mounts
Eight Batteries or less
13" Wheels
24" Lock up or less

Super Street Single Pump.
35" lock up or less 
10 batteries or less
Upper and Lower trailing arms (Adjustable or Extended) 
Drop downs on upper Trailing arms
13" wheels

Radical Single Pump.
36"+ lockup
12 batteries or less
Adjustable or Extended Trailing Arms
Drop downs upper and lower
14" wheels 

Double Super Street.
44" Lockup or less
Adjustable or Extended Trailing arms
14 Batteries Or Less
13" or 14" Wheels
Drop downs on upper trailing arms

Double Pump Radical.
Anything goes except double Switching and No Getting Stuck
hit The bumper 4 times in a row coming back down and getting stuck on the fifth hit counts as coming back down!

Trucks will have 2 classes Single Pump and Double Pump and will not compete against cars. After hop anything goes car vs. truck OK! *


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:0


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 29 2009, 08:39 AM~16120459
> *Real Street.
> No Extension to the rear arms
> No Drop down Mounts
> ...


TTT GOOD RULES :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 29 2009, 09:39 AM~16120459
> *Real Street.
> No Extension to the rear arms
> No Drop down Mounts
> ...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Double Super Street.
44" Lockup or less
Adjustable or Extended Trailing arms
14 Batteries Or Less
13" or 14" Wheels
Drop downs on upper trailing arms

Double Pump Radical.
Anything goes except double Switching and No Getting Stuck
hit The bumper 4 times in a row coming back down and getting stuck on the fifth hit counts as coming back down!

they are the same


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> Double Super Street.
> 44" Lockup or less
> Adjustable or Extended Trailing arms
> 14 Batteries Or Less
> ...


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by switches4life+Dec 6 2009, 09:28 PM~15893601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

time to take out 2 batteries.  sounds prety fair to me. who is going to be inspecting the hoppers for you ROLL'N?


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I really need to move out west the hoppin's so much funner out there.


----------



## sergiocc23 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 16 2010, 11:05 AM~16308813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you in Illinois now?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 30 2009, 05:27 PM~16136967
> *
> *


what catergory is the elco??


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Dec 29 2009, 08:39 AM~16120459
> *Real Street.
> No Extension to the rear arms
> No Drop down Mounts
> ...


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

yeah it atleast has to be driveble! Other than that let them swing!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 20 2010, 04:50 PM~16354518
> *yeah it atleast has to be driveble!  Other than that let them swing!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you that is a nice pic.how is everybody at good times? i hope to see you guys soon.we had fun last year.thank you :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

we're good, just gearing up for summer!


----------



## MR.E (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 20 2010, 05:50 PM~16354518
> *yeah it atleast has to be driveble!  Other than that let them swing!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR GOODTIMES NICE PIC READY TO TAKE AN OTHER TRIP UP NORTH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjLqF2OU9ck...player_embedded


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2010, 07:02 PM~16471235
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey fellas. hopper brothers lets keep it midwest style. keep the bumpers on please. lets make a change. i tried but no one listened LOL but please trust me keep your bumpers on. :biggrin: it will be writen that we got bigger #'s with bumpers on. eh dicho carnales.


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Feb 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16496112
> *:wow:
> *


MID WEST RULES :biggrin: no one has done it like the mid west has. bad ass paint jobs, chrome, tour ,and came back to chill. only the mid west knows how to keep it real :cheesy: KEEP THE FRONT BUMPERS ON :happysad: history has been made lets keep it real  MID WEST STYLE FRONT BUMPERS/FRONT ENDS/ MID WEST RIDERERS KEEPING IT REAL K.I.R. RIGHT SILVER?


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 3 2010, 12:23 AM~16496771
> *MID WEST RULES :biggrin: no one has done it like the mid west has. bad ass paint jobs, chrome, tour ,and came back to chill. only the mid west knows how to keep it real :cheesy: KEEP THE FRONT BUMPERS ON  :happysad: history has been made lets keep it real  MID WEST STYLE FRONT BUMPERS/FRONT ENDS/ MID WEST RIDERERS KEEPING IT REAL K.I.R. RIGHT SILVER?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
we also came up with you stick you loose :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Feb 3 2010, 11:11 AM~16498986
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> we also  came up with you stick you loose :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 2 2010, 09:59 PM~16495148
> *hey fellas. hopper brothers lets keep it midwest style. keep the bumpers on please. lets make a change. i tried but no one listened LOL but please trust me keep your bumpers on. :biggrin: it will be writen that we got bigger #'s with bumpers on. eh dicho carnales.
> *


................... :wave: uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Feb 4 2010, 10:01 PM~16517331
> *
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkoLowLow (Dec 18, 2009)

ouch


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I think the people who goes to the event must be allowed to try and drive the cars! lol ..but that would be great..


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
JULY 10, 2010
@
Alexian Field
1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. 
Schaumburg, IL 60193 *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

yeah, you must be able to try and rive the cars in the exhibit.. So you would know the "feel"


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jan 20 2010, 06:50 PM~16354518
> *yeah it atleast has to be driveble!  Other than that let them swing!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  

hopefully there'll be more cars this year :cheesy:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:naughty:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Feb 4 2010, 04:55 PM~16513393
> *................... :wave:  uffin:
> *


 :happysad: sup homie?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

what up


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 17 2010, 01:50 PM~16641282
> *:happysad: sup homie?
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Mar 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16823790
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone need this to haul the hoppers or lowriders around $5000


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

this year i say the guy with no hopper should win king of the street :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Dec 21 2009, 01:48 AM~16043337
> *joes wagon has no weight and hits over 80
> *


not to the naked eye anyway! :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 15 2010, 05:53 PM~16899239
> *not to the naked eye anyway! :0
> *


il put money on it


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 15 2010, 07:53 PM~16899239
> *not to the naked eye anyway! :0
> *


   :loco:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

back to the subject! CARS WITH CARS TRUCKS WITH TRUCKS PERIOD!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 22 2010, 09:31 AM~16961061
> *back to the subject! CARS WITH CARS TRUCKS WITH TRUCKS PERIOD!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Mar 17 2010, 01:18 AM~16913349
> *il put money on it
> *


n ill triple it !i saw the wagon n person hopps real smooth tho!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

I SAW the wagon,i know the wagon,put your title where your mouth is and i will put my hopper title on the line....


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Mar 28 2010, 11:59 PM~17029387
> *n ill triple it !i saw the wagon n person hopps real smooth tho!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: set a date and bring your savings


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 01:57 AM~15896387
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER....  RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 7 2009, 11:36 AM~15899230
> *trunk, suspension, and bumper inspections for weight to insure fair competition
> *


every car doing real inches got weight :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 01:57 AM~15896387
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER....  RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???
> *


THAT FUCKER'S HOTT BRO!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 29 2010, 12:48 AM~17030558
> *every car doing real inches got weight :biggrin:
> *


end of story, and chaio yes thats a completel car but did they make the rear frame too long the wheels dont fit where they belong. lololololololo sorry brother had to do it


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 29 2010, 07:16 AM~17031495
> *end of story, and chaio yes thats a completel car but did they make the rear frame too long the wheels dont fit where they belong. lololololololo sorry brother had to do it
> *


for you information,we built a train frame to make a hopper that 's why the frame is long,after we built it ,we cut the rest of the frame.and some people collected the rest to put weight in there trunk.lolololololololololololol.please no hard feelings :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

for one i wasnt talkin about your car i was talkin about chaios car being too long because his wheels are behind the wheel well. and ok you SAY NO WEIGHT whats the frames wrapped in 2 inch solid steel. ive been in the game along time you got weight. you aint gotta lie to kick, i had weight in the monte fuck it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah whos floating ass regal was that in ky that was stuck at like 60 inches


----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2010, 07:16 AM~17041912
> *oh yeah whos floating ass regal was that in ky that was stuck at like 60 inches
> *


DAMN


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

We the highest in the midwest period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dreamteam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 30 2010, 05:16 AM~17041912
> *oh yeah whos floating ass regal was that in ky that was stuck at like 60 inches
> *


 :biggrin: :bigg







rin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I don't have to say anything that picture say's it all with no weight  you said that car has weight put your money were your mouth is.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no i am saying i saw a floating ass regal hitting 60 almost stuck. just so its know, solid rack, layered floor double wide rear frame,800 batteries count as weight. just for the record when the monte was out, it was undefeated 83 inches single pump.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and trust me i got my money with me, it sure seems weird though everytime i pull my money out i cant get a fuckin play on the money :biggrin:  hell i even tried to get a bet for 10 dollars. it was a damn same there was this one car club who couldnt get 10 dollars between them


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

"FUCK IT...I GOT 10 DOLLARS!!" :biggrin:









Weight :thumbsdown: Takes almost all skill and real competition out of hopping.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol dan, you seen the videos ......... WEIGHT OR NOT, i know you know


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 31 2010, 09:33 AM~17053396
> *no i am saying i saw a floating ass regal hitting 60 almost stuck. just so its know, solid rack, layered floor double wide rear frame,800 batteries count as weight. just for the record when the monte was out, it was undefeated 83 inches single pump.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 30 2010, 10:59 PM~17051819
> *:biggrin:  :bigg
> 
> 
> ...


i seen that car hop on video it floats i wouldnt dout it has at least a thousand n weight :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2010, 08:06 AM~17053594
> *"FUCK IT...I GOT 10 DOLLARS!!"  :biggrin:
> 
> Weight  :thumbsdown:  Takes almost all skill and real competition out of hopping.
> *


thats why your monte never works unless your gas hopping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 31 2010, 01:11 PM~17056202
> *thats why your monte never works unless your gas hopping :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the monte works........................only when he wears his helmet and gets dropped off on the little bus lol luv ya dan


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 31 2010, 09:33 AM~17053396
> *no i am saying i saw a floating ass regal hitting 60 almost stuck. just so its know, solid rack, layered floor double wide rear frame,800 batteries count as weight. just for the record when the monte was out, it was undefeated 83 inches single pump.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

With last years parts...


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 31 2010, 06:05 PM~17059125
> *With last years parts...
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 31 2010, 09:40 AM~17053874
> *lol dan, you seen the videos ......... WEIGHT OR NOT, i know you know
> *


No single pump with 10-12 even 14 batts is ever going to plant the bumper that hard at those inches without a lot of "extra" help. 





> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 31 2010, 02:11 PM~17056202
> *thats why your monte never works unless your gas hopping :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I'm proud to be a no weight street hopper. :yes: I've had it in the 60s and on the bumper before....but for a real hopper...especially single pump everything has to be just right (brand new) to max out a cars inches. And since I hop my so much its hardly ever maximized.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Mar 31 2010, 08:11 PM~17056202
> *thats why your monte never works unless your gas hopping :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> lol dan, you seen the videos ......... WEIGHT OR NOT, i know you know


Fuck all the talk the poeple that can't compete make up bullshit,the best hopp agianst the best and we've done that on the westcoast. :0 :biggrin: LIKE I SAID COME GET SOME DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Man jimmy you need to get better stop fighting with folks in here,joe and the southside dudes are cool peeps with nice hoppers.They do travol alot also,you gotta give props for that. :biggrin:Yo jimmy look at the next rag out of streetriders





























































































































[/quote]


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont trip fabian i havent ever argued with joe once. im not argueing im speaking the truth. and mideast who beat the monte? since you wanna get involved. its all fun to me and sorry i didnt know the regal had 20 batteries that 420 pounds extra there not including rack material so no extra weight i guess not . theres 500 right there.
ive given joe and his team props in person and on video for kicking ass the last couple years. its the ones that dont knoww how to keep it real that make me have fun


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 1 2010, 12:01 PM~17066095
> *dont trip fabian i havent ever argued with joe once. im not argueing im speaking the truth. and mideast who beat the monte? since you wanna get involved. its all fun to me and sorry i didnt know the regal had 20 batteries that 420 pounds extra there not including rack material so no extra weight i guess not . theres 500 right there.
> ive given joe and his team props in person and on video for kicking ass the last couple years. its the ones that dont knoww how to keep it real that make me have fun
> *



I SEE YOU GETTING BETTER,ITS NICE TO KNOW.SO WHEN YOU COMING OUT, AT LEAST JUST TO HANG OUT WITH THE OLD GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON  TAKE CARE


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fabian the drop looks great and nothin but respect joe


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 29 2010, 01:29 AM~17029772
> *I SAW the wagon,i know the wagon,put your title where your mouth is and i will put my hopper title on the line....
> *


sorry homie i wouldn't drive/hop a wagon!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 29 2010, 01:39 AM~17029866
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco: set a date and bring your savings
> *


around here we call that change!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 2 2010, 09:34 PM~17080827
> *around here we call that change!
> *


not my fault your savings equals to change ........


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Apr 2 2010, 09:48 PM~17082049
> *not my fault your savings equals to change ........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

let get these rules down pack. I only have a couple month to build it. I had 16 batts. 4 pistons two to play and two to break all the late comers. I double switched my shit. like this two pistons. when those burnt out i shot them off and kick in the other two. and when the batts died out I used the front ones. so there a lil combo there. let me know what I have to do or what the mid west needs to do so no one hates.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 9 2009, 01:52 AM~15921416
> *There is so many ways this can go.
> I say the hopper don't need chrome but it does need a clean under caridge at least painted black or what ever color no rust showing. we all know how fast the paint and chrome gets fucked up on a hopper. defenatly needs to have a paint job not candy but a nice paint job no rust showing any where. lets REMEBER THAT HOOPERS ARE REPING PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE SO WE NEED TO KEEP THEM CLEAN. as far as classes goes thats hard. I don't think anyone can regulate it but they can let everyone know what the rules are.
> 
> ...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 20 2009, 04:41 PM~16038781
> *or has a shit load of batts and 4 to the nose LOL I am guilty as charged LOL
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Apr 3 2010, 11:37 PM~17088886
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Let me know  I am trying to build my 64 rag but i can build a hopper also. let me know :biggrin: i need some money lets see whats out there. I am going to try to take it back to the old school :biggrin: let me me know


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 4 2010, 04:35 AM~16177463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I really need to move out west the hoppin's so much funner out there.
> *


 :uh: just one ok two :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 15 2010, 10:52 AM~16894742
> *this year i say the guy with no hopper should win king of the street :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: x 2 :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Nim, You still got the 60?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no i wish he did so i could buy it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 4 2010, 05:28 AM~17089276
> *:uh: just one ok two :uh:
> *


?What?You coming back bro cool.But it's gonna take alot to beat us. :0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 4 2010, 11:35 AM~17091551
> *no i wish he did so i could buy it
> *


That was my idea damn it! :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 4 2010, 11:12 AM~17091711
> *?What?You coming back bro cool.But it's gonna take alot to beat us. :0
> *


LOL I was saying how many cars are you moving out west. LOl coming back we will see. I have been working somethings on paper. :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin+Apr 4 2010, 10:25 AM~17091493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 4 2010, 09:12 AM~17091711
> *?What?You coming back bro cool.But it's gonna take alot to beat us. :0
> *


Shoooot, don't forget who your talkin' to? This is NIMSTER, the one and only. He was the one to beat when he had his last hopper :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 8 2009, 11:52 PM~15921416
> *There is so many ways this can go.
> I say the hopper don't need chrome but it does need a clean under caridge at least painted black or what ever color no rust showing. we all know how fast the paint and chrome gets fucked up on a hopper. defenatly needs to have a paint job not candy but a nice paint job no rust showing any where. lets REMEBER THAT HOOPERS ARE REPING PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE STYLE SO WE NEED TO KEEP THEM CLEAN. as far as classes goes thats hard. I don't think anyone can regulate it but they can let everyone know what the rules are.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the props, but I didn't build it........just made it work  To think if you left off in the 70's then, what do people think it would be now :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 12 2010, 02:23 PM~17169351
> *Shoooot, don't forget who your talkin' to? This is NIMSTER, the one and only. He was the one to beat when he had his last hopper  :biggrin:
> *


ALL THANKS TO YOU BROTHER. YOUR THE MAN BEHIND IT ALL HOMIE. :biggrin: :worship: :h5:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 12 2010, 02:33 PM~17169456
> *Thanks for the props, but I didn't build it........just made it work  To think if you left off in the 70's then, what do people think it would be now :biggrin:
> *


Yea but whats a prety hopper if it ain't got the talent behind it so to me that was both our cars.we both had fun with it and alot of memories behind it.


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Apr 19 2010, 06:03 PM~17240731
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

king of doubles 2 years ago


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and doing the same inches as a single pump last year. UNDEFEATED HIGHEST SINGLE PUMP IN THE MIDWEST. it dont stop


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

car is sold, and i am out the game right now cuz of this cancer shit, but hopefully make it to some shows for support this summer


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2010, 12:15 PM~17270285
> *car is sold, and i am out the game right now cuz of this cancer shit, but hopefully make it to some shows for support this summer
> *


Stay strong homie. God Bless.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh im strong as ever homie, just making assholes remember weve been doing this


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2010, 12:22 PM~17270335
> *oh im strong as ever homie, just making assholes remember weve been doing this
> *


 :biggrin: for sure brother.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i give up i cant post pics the same one keeps coming up


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2010, 12:22 PM~17270335
> *oh im strong as ever homie, just making assholes remember weve been doing this
> *


thats good to hear


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

how u doing jimmy


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2010, 03:11 PM~17271914
> *how u doing jimmy
> *


doing alright, havnt won the lotto yet though


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

untouchable impala for 6 years strong


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

our street hopper set up 7 years ago


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and it lays with award winning. painted 7 years ago and still winnin best paint and its been hopping for 7 years, when WE DROVE TO CHICAGO AND WON KING OF THE STREET AND DROVE HOME


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah and our single pump 5 years ago doing some aint doin now


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and this is how our hopper bellies are


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn was that in 99 getting inches, i think it was


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2010, 08:45 PM~17274992
> *damn was that in 99 getting inches, i think it was
> 
> 
> ...


lovein the pics, looked a lil *big *back then Jimmy :wow:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 2 2010, 04:03 AM~17073744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

old pic but still a good one


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

when i first got my car......








now


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looking good jimmy and yeah i was big back then


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17279561
> *looking good jimmy and yeah i was big back then
> *


just messing with you bro,  no photos of your new project :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont know which project u mean, we sold the money, strictly street cars. and i will pm you a pic of my 59. unfortunately i dont know when it will be done with me being down for so many months. i havent worked since nov and i will be out atleast 3 months more. for one time, 2 injured, 3 money from not working


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2010, 04:35 PM~17282435
> *dont know which project u mean, we sold the money, strictly street cars. and i will pm  you a pic of my 59. unfortunately i dont know when it will be done with me being down for so many months. i havent worked since nov and i will be out atleast 3 months more. for one time, 2 injured, 3 money from not working
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 23 2010, 02:35 PM~17282435
> *dont know which project u mean, we sold the money, strictly street cars. and i will pm  you a pic of my 59. unfortunately i dont know when it will be done with me being down for so many months. i havent worked since nov and i will be out atleast 3 months more. for one time, 2 injured, 3 money from not working
> *


i know it will b tight when you get her rollin


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2010, 10:12 AM~17270269
> *and doing the same inches as a single pump last year. UNDEFEATED  HIGHEST SINGLE PUMP IN THE MIDWEST. it dont stop
> 
> 
> ...


Highest single? Stop bullshittin' Jimmy. You ain't in the triple digits. :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm just sayin'


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2010, 04:09 PM~17321258
> *Highest single? Stop bullshittin' Jimmy. You ain't in the triple digits.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm just sayin'
> *


highest single car in the midwest is what im sayin, not some stooooopid truck, just sayin :biggrin:  whats up big homie


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## emartinde (Jul 7, 2008)

ITS OFFICIAL JUNE 6th SELECTIVE STYLES AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS DOIN IT AGAIN!!! THIS PICNIC IS INS. AND BONDED!! THERE WILL NOT BE ANY INTERUPTIONS FROM FOREST PRESERVE POLICE AT THIS EVENT.. WE TOOK THE EXTRA EFFORT AND PULLED THE CORRECT SHOW PERMIT FOR THIS EVENT... WE ASK THAT ALL CLUBS COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US BUT PLS ABSOLUTLY NO BOTTLES!!!! WE INVESTED A FEW GRAND TO GET THIS EVENT GOING AND THOSE IN CHICAGO KNOW ABOUT THE PROBLEMS WE'VE HAD WITH FOREST PRESERVE'S...SO PLEASE LET ALL UR MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLES AND IF THEY ARE SEEN THEY WILL BE ESCORTED OUT.....SMALL PRICE TO PAY TO HAVE OUR PICNICS BACK I THINK....SO IF U HAVE ANY ???'S PLEASE CALL US.....THIS EVENT WILL NOT BE SHUT DOWN FOR ANY REASON!!!!


----------



## wcruz63 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emartinde_@May 8 2010, 03:18 AM~17426532
> *ITS OFFICIAL JUNE 6th SELECTIVE STYLES AND SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS DOIN IT AGAIN!!! THIS PICNIC IS INS. AND BONDED!! THERE WILL NOT BE ANY INTERUPTIONS FROM FOREST PRESERVE POLICE AT THIS EVENT.. WE TOOK THE EXTRA EFFORT AND PULLED THE CORRECT SHOW PERMIT FOR THIS EVENT... WE ASK THAT ALL CLUBS COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH US BUT PLS ABSOLUTLY NO BOTTLES!!!! WE INVESTED A FEW GRAND TO GET THIS EVENT GOING AND THOSE IN CHICAGO KNOW ABOUT THE PROBLEMS WE'VE HAD WITH FOREST PRESERVE'S...SO PLEASE LET ALL UR MEMBERS KNOW ABOUT THE BOTTLES AND IF THEY ARE SEEN THEY WILL BE ESCORTED OUT.....SMALL PRICE TO PAY TO HAVE OUR PICNICS BACK I THINK....SO IF U HAVE ANY ???'S PLEASE CALL US.....THIS EVENT WILL NOT BE SHUT DOWN FOR ANY REASON!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

SAN DIEGO PUTS IT DOWN...STRAIGHT GAME PUTS IT DOWN!!


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

battery power against battery power if u got 8 batteries goin against 10 is not fair my .02


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 13 2010, 08:22 PM~17481564
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texican_@May 13 2010, 06:27 PM~17482285
> *:0  :worship:
> *


  come visit sumday patna


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> [/quote
> CANT WAIT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

OK PEOPLE HERE IS THE DEAL FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIDGE INCLUDE ALL FRONT A-ARMS LINKS SPINDELS CALIPERS ''4'' COILS DRIVE SHAFT REAR END COMPLET UP & LOWER ARMS AND SWAY BARS FOR ONLY $1800 U DROP IT OFF TURN AROUND TIME IS 1 TO 1-1/2 WEEKS HIT ME UP !!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CASP3R_@Jun 2 2010, 06:30 PM~17677787
> *TTT
> *


QVO


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 22 2010, 09:24 PM~17275341
> *old pic but still a good one
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for the props homie


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/members/OrangeCrusher/8_580x435.jpg


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

the good old times :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

The orange caddy was a bumper filler crusher!!!! or atleast tail light filler....lol


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jun 3 2010, 07:26 PM~17688638
> *The orange caddy was a bumper filler crusher!!!! or atleast tail light filler....lol
> *


 :biggrin: we had alot of fun with that car. unfortunatly I had to sell it.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Dec 7 2009, 09:53 PM~15907291
> *LOL!!!
> 
> 90% weight 10% gate does not ride in the midwest. we get are cars on the bumper weight free!
> ...


agree 35-40 inch lockup schould be street


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 31 2010, 06:05 PM~17059125
> *With last years parts...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 2 2010, 06:12 PM~17678163
> *QVO
> *


what`s up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17688718
> *:biggrin:  we had alot of fun with that car. unfortunatly I had to sell it.
> *


dont trip, one day nim, one day


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 5 2010, 11:14 AM~17702363
> *dont trip, one day nim, one day
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 2 2010, 08:41 PM~17678840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


El Torro :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

bring em out fellas!!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

when ever it goes old school let me know  I think I can pull a old school 50 inches and then go for a ride and cruise with all the homies in the show that were not hopping. the thing is to be able to drive after the hop. I am guilty of fucking up my ride and not being able to enjoy the cruise cus I was busy loading the ride and We all missed out


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@May 14 2010, 08:48 PM~17494843
> *  come visit sumday patna
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

*Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 24 2010, 01:08 AM~17873009
> *when ever it goes old school let me know   I think I can pull a old school 50 inches and then go for a ride and cruise with all the homies in the show that were not hopping. the thing is to be able to drive after the hop. I am guilty of fucking up my ride and not being able to enjoy the cruise cus I was busy loading the ride and We all missed out
> 
> 
> ...



Some of us are out of the scene...but not for long.... not for long.... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 1 2010, 12:09 AM~17932336
> *Some of us are out of the scene...but not for long....  not for long....  :biggrin:
> *


you got that right bro. soon :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jun 30 2010, 11:09 PM~17932336
> *Some of us are out of the scene...but not for long....  not for long....  :biggrin:
> *


its taking too long already


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 30 2010, 11:22 PM~17932450
> *you got that right bro. soon :biggrin:
> *


im feeling lonely,no one to play with come on and build something lets have some fun :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jack the cunt (May 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 31 2010, 08:05 PM~17659382
> *OK PEOPLE HERE IS THE DEAL FULL CHROME UNDERCARRIDGE INCLUDE ALL FRONT A-ARMS LINKS SPINDELS CALIPERS ''4'' COILS DRIVE SHAFT REAR END COMPLET UP & LOWER ARMS AND SWAY BARS FOR ONLY $1800 U DROP IT OFF TURN AROUND TIME IS 1 TO 1-1/2 WEEKS HIT ME UP !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 4 2010, 01:21 PM~17959120
> *its taking too long already
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: takes time and money Joe


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 6 2010, 10:27 PM~17978147
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  takes time and money Joe
> *


AGREED :banghead:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 6 2010, 09:40 PM~17978304
> *AGREED  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 6 2010, 08:27 PM~17978147
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  takes time and money Joe
> *


well said homie


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

* only 3 days away !!!!**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *cars $25 Motorcycles $20 lowrider bikes $15 Hoppers $35* Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

what up joe and bomba hows everything ? joe i havent forgot about you homie been working alot and tring to get on track but will see you soon. bomba hopefull we will make it to the picnic no front motor to hop but hopefully i can take it


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Jul 16 2010, 11:54 PM~18066956
> *what up joe and bomba hows everything ? joe i havent forgot about you homie been working alot and tring to get on track but will see you soon. bomba hopefull we will make it to the picnic no front motor to hop but hopefully i can take it
> *


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## SAN DIEGO GUY!!! (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

inches baby can i get a hop


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 18 2010, 09:30 PM~18078117
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up Joe, Got any action crackin in end of August out your way :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAN DIEGO GUY!!!_@Jul 18 2010, 03:57 AM~18072944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## informer (Jul 25, 2010)

that looks ill ! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

PINKY for sale, $10,000


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 31 2010, 07:55 PM~18195922
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:naughty: uffin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 6 2010, 06:41 AM~18243267
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 702SNEAKY (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

A JOE WHAT UP AR EYOU GOING TO HOP AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND ? I WAS WONDERING SHOULD I BUT HAVE TO TAKE A BATTERY OUT AND 9 THE HEAD .WHAT DO YOU THINK AND I HAVE TO CHECK THE HIGHT AND STUFF TOO . I HAVE A MOTOR WITH A FEW HITS ON HOPEFULLY ITS GOOD ENOUGH


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 11 2010, 09:18 AM~18283493
> *A JOE WHAT UP AR EYOU GOING TO HOP AT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND ? I WAS WONDERING SHOULD I BUT HAVE TO TAKE A BATTERY OUT AND 9 THE HEAD .WHAT DO YOU THINK AND I HAVE TO CHECK THE HIGHT AND STUFF TOO . I HAVE A MOTOR WITH A FEW HITS ON HOPEFULLY ITS GOOD ENOUGH
> *


dont take anything out ,if we have to will do it over at the show. 
im taking 3 hoppers for sunday.
when you are doing your show,so ican put it down on the calendar


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

WE ARE SHOOTING FOR THE 18 OF SEPT THE DAY BEFORE PESADOS SHOW . ROLL'N CANT MAKE OUR SHOW THATS OK NEXT TIME . HOPEFULLY ALL THE PAPER WORK WILL BE GOOD AND WE WILL HAVE IT THIS TIME . OK I WILL TAKE THE BU I WILL HAVE IT CHARGED AND STUFF BY THEN . SEE YOU THERE WE ARE TRYING TO LEAVE AROUND 1 OR 2 AM AND KICK OUT THERE LIKE THE OLDEN DAY . I MIGHT HAVE TO DRIVE IT OUT THERE BRINGING THE VAN AND THE BIRD ON THE BIG TRAILER THATS COOL JOE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING WE WILL TALK AT THE SHOW


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Aug 12 2010, 08:41 AM~18291639
> *WE ARE SHOOTING FOR THE 18 OF SEPT THE DAY BEFORE PESADOS SHOW . ROLL'N CANT MAKE OUR SHOW THATS OK NEXT TIME . HOPEFULLY ALL THE PAPER WORK WILL BE GOOD AND WE WILL HAVE IT THIS TIME . OK I WILL TAKE THE BU I WILL HAVE IT CHARGED AND STUFF BY THEN . SEE YOU THERE WE ARE TRYING TO LEAVE AROUND 1 OR 2 AM AND KICK OUT THERE LIKE THE OLDEN DAY . I MIGHT HAVE TO DRIVE IT OUT THERE BRINGING THE VAN AND THE BIRD ON THE BIG TRAILER THATS COOL JOE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING WE WILL TALK AT THE SHOW
> *


on the 18th we made plans to be in michigan.
we be going at midnight too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Edge 62 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 13 2010, 08:34 PM~18305395
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 20 2010, 01:48 PM~18362669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pics


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 20 2010, 12:48 PM~18362669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I agree really nice pics


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Aug 20 2010, 12:48 PM~18362669
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

a joe do you have motors the new cce hd is in stock already.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

for all low rider clubs, the pay out for the hop; will be $1,500 dollars (first place will be $250.00 dollars ,second place will be $150.00 dollars and third place will be $100.00 dollars (this will be radicial single and double together) single street and double street) and (( three cars make a catagory)) also rollin will be in the house


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 09:46 AM~18469647
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


so word out is you want to nose up to the caddy! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE+Sep 2 2010, 11:46 AM~18469647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 2 2010, 10:49 AM~18470167
> *so word out is you want to nose up to the caddy! :biggrin:
> *


You know homie my baby blu bu won't back down. Ese to a challenge we can do this at the cis show with rolln filming she will fly :wow: :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 04:41 PM~18471994
> *You know homie my baby blu bu won't back down. Ese to a challenge we can do this at the cis show with rolln filming she will fly  :wow:  :0
> *


 :0 :wow: :drama:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 04:41 PM~18471994
> *You know homie my baby blu bu won't back down. Ese to a challenge we can do this at the cis show with rolln filming she will fly  :wow:  :0
> *


 :wow: :werd:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 2 2010, 07:07 PM~18474032
> *:wow:  :werd:
> *


 :werd: Huh you don't wan to go heads up. Why not lol


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 10:54 PM~18475085
> *:werd: Huh you don't wan to go heads up. Why not lol
> *


 :uh: never said i wouldnt


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:drama: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 02:41 PM~18471994
> *You know homie my baby blu bu won't back down. Ese to a challenge we can do this at the cis show with rolln filming she will fly  :wow:  :0
> *


*All on DVD [email protected]%$A! calm down Faso your head is already to big! you a flight attendant now? Ill have a ginger ale!!*


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18478590
> *All on DVD [email protected]%$A! calm down Faso your head is already to big! you a flight attendant now? Ill have a ginger ale!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Sep 3 2010, 10:34 AM~18478590
> *All on DVD [email protected]%$A! calm down Faso your head is already to big! you a flight attendant now? Ill have a ginger ale!!
> *


Bump you rolln your going to be my waight on my 747 with your big ass when it flies over your ass when you hit that designs unlimited built baby blu bu you know what it can do. Love you big boy lol


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

C.I.s show is a go permits payed and now the hop changed so the cash will be split up in two different categories will be announced soon more sponsor we get the more we can get the more we can cash out till then we got what we got thanks for y'all support homies we are trying our best to make it right


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:0 :0 uffin: uffin: :drama: :drama: :0 :0


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

:0 :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

so how much money we putting on the hood!!!! :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

HOMIES, THE C.I.S SHOW WILL NOW HAVE TWO CATAGORIES FOR THE HOP .SINGLE PUMP 1ST 100 ,2ND 75 , 3RD 50=DOUBLE PUMP 1ST 100 2ND 75 3RD 50 THANKS TO ALL FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 8 2010, 01:56 PM~18516638
> *so how much money we putting on the hood!!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


MONEY ON THE HOOD WOW SOMEONE REALLY THINKS ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY WE WILL Have to see what WE HAVE IN THE POCKET WERE IT WILL STAY AFTER HOP  :biggrin: !!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 03:45 PM~18517580
> *MONEY ON THE HOOD WOW SOMEONE REALLY THINKS ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY WE WILL Have to see what WE HAVE IN THE POCKET WERE IT WILL STAY AFTER HOP   :biggrin: !!
> *


just messing with you bro just putting some hype on it!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 04:45 PM~18517580
> *MONEY ON THE HOOD WOW SOMEONE REALLY THINKS ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY WE WILL Have to see what WE HAVE IN THE POCKET WERE IT WILL STAY AFTER HOP   :biggrin: !!
> *


CAN WE GET IN THE MIX? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 03:45 PM~18517580
> *MONEY ON THE HOOD WOW SOMEONE REALLY THINKS ITS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY WE WILL Have to see what WE HAVE IN THE POCKET WERE IT WILL STAY AFTER HOP   :biggrin: !!
> *


damm someone sounds real confident also that the money would stay in his pocket. :roflmao:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 8 2010, 03:50 PM~18517632
> *just messing with you bro just putting some hype on it!
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE IT WILL BE FUN ,YES I DO HOMIE REAL CONFIDENT!!! :biggrin: :wow: JOE HELL GET IN TOO THIS ONE WE WILL TAKE THAT W :wow: :wow: LOL IT ALL FUN IN GAME GUYS BUT IT WILL BE FUN TO SEE WHO WILL TAKE FLIGHT HUH


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 03:58 PM~18517686
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE IT WILL BE FUN ,YES I DO HOMIE  REAL CONFIDENT!!! :biggrin:  :wow:  JOE HELL GET IN TOO THIS ONE WE WILL TAKE THAT W  :wow:  :wow: LOL IT ALL FUN IN GAME GUYS BUT IT WILL BE FUN TO SEE WHO WILL TAKE FLIGHT HUH
> *


hell yea all in fun, just doin our thing like always.


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 8 2010, 04:09 PM~18517794
> *
> hell yea all in fun, just doin our thing like always.
> *


YES SIR BUT GET READY TO EMPTY YOUR POCKETS TO US HAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHLLOL THIS IS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 8 2010, 05:51 PM~18517641
> *CAN WE GET IN THE MIX? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: GET SOME!


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 04:16 PM~18517854
> *YES SIR BUT GET READY TO EMPTY YOUR POCKETS TO US HAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHLLOL THIS IS FUN :biggrin:
> *


too l8t they already empty! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: well mines are!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 06:16 PM~18517854
> *YES SIR BUT GET READY TO EMPTY YOUR POCKETS TO US HAHHAHAHAHAAHAHAHLLOL THIS IS FUN :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: yours will be empty also since you pay Joe to do all your work :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

:banghead: :banghead: I miss my caddy


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 9 2010, 04:13 AM~18522758
> *:banghead:  :banghead: I miss my caddy
> *


shouldnt of sold it bro you would have benn banging that bumper crazy!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :drama:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 2 2010, 08:54 PM~18475085
> *:werd: Huh you don't wan to go heads up. Why not lol
> *


Really a caddy and a g-body are not even close to the same class of vehicle, I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 9 2010, 04:13 AM~18522758
> *:banghead:  :banghead: I miss my caddy
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 9 2010, 12:44 PM~18525624
> *Really a caddy and a g-body are not even close to the same class of vehicle, I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:
> *


COME ON OVER BRUCE ROLLN WILL BE THREW WITH US LETS ALL HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 8 2010, 11:24 PM~18522090
> *:uh: yours will be empty also since you pay Joe to do all your work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAAAAAAAYYYYYYYBBBBBBBBEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18526856
> *MAAAAAAAYYYYYYYBBBBBBBBEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 9 2010, 12:44 PM~18525624
> *Really a caddy and a g-body are not even close to the same class of vehicle, I'm just sayin' :biggrin:
> *


hi i guess everyone knows who i am,i read what you wrote.do you think trucks are fare to be with a g.body?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Sep 12 2010, 01:34 PM~18547487
> *hi i guess everyone knows who i am,i read what you wrote.do you think trucks are fare to be with a g.body?
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 9 2010, 04:13 AM~18522758
> *:banghead:  :banghead: I miss my caddy
> *


  I miss seeing that caddy crush those rear bumper fillers :thumbsup:


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 8 2010, 08:31 PM~18520271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if i get my car fixed i will see you guys out there next weekend..... :cheesy:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 8 2010, 01:56 PM~18516638
> *so how much money we putting on the hood!!!! :0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 9 2010, 12:44 PM~18525624
> *Really a caddy and a g-body are not even close to the same class of vehicle, I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:
> *


we could nose them up with mine :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

OH and I got $$$$ on mine :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 13 2010, 02:13 AM~18552916
> *we could nose them up with mine :0  :biggrin:
> *


I SEE YOU BACK ON HOPPING MOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Sep 12 2010, 11:34 AM~18547487
> *hi i guess everyone knows who i am,i read what you wrote.do you think trucks are fare to be with a g.body?
> *


Tha jus depends how much weight is in the g-body. We got a truck that is more nose heavy that alot of g-bodys out there. When you can walk up to a g-body and just about pick the front end up by hand, I would say the g-body has the advantage. Can't do that with our truck uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 13 2010, 01:13 AM~18552916
> *we could nose them up with mine :0  :biggrin:
> *


That you would have to talk to faso about, he has the malibu. Jimmie has the caddy uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 9 2010, 03:16 PM~18526849
> *COME ON OVER BRUCE ROLLN WILL BE THREW WITH US LETS ALL HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wish I could uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 8 2010, 11:24 PM~18522090
> *:uh: yours will be empty also since you pay Joe to do all your work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh come on now Jimmie, what does it matter who helps with the build. I know you got help. It don't matter who helps you out, weather it's for free or for cash. Thats like sayin' "oh it's a shop car" doesn't matter where or who builds it, to me. Competition is competioion, you hop vechicle for vehicle that the only thing that matters. Who cares who hits the switch to. That jus tells me they scared when someone says that. When someone pulls out to hop, let the vehicles do the talkin'  Jus my opinion uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Also......It doesn't matter weather you win by and inch or a foot, winning is winnning :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

we putting in some work on the caddy so god willing we will c u up there this weekend.  and true winning is winning :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

oh and toro look like it took a shot of red bull!


----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MarkoLowLow_@Feb 13 2010, 10:13 PM~16606562
> *ouch
> *


Anybody here know any of the owners? what ever happened, haha


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 01:17 PM~18555044
> *Oh come on now Jimmie, what does it matter who helps with the build. I know you got help. It don't matter who helps you out, weather it's for free or for cash. Thats like sayin' "oh it's a shop car" doesn't matter where or who builds it, to me. Competition is competioion, you hop vechicle for vehicle that the only thing that matters. Who cares who hits the switch to. That jus tells me they scared when someone says that. When someone pulls out to hop, let the vehicles do the talkin'   Jus my opinion  uffin:
> *


i know that.... wasnt talking bout that Bruce almight but we were talking about empty pockets


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 13 2010, 09:54 AM~18554557
> *I SEE YOU BACK ON HOPPING MOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


always have :biggrin: but money is thight


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 11:17 AM~18555044
> *Oh come on now Jimmie, what does it matter who helps with the build. I know you got help. It don't matter who helps you out, weather it's for free or for cash. Thats like sayin' "oh it's a shop car" doesn't matter where or who builds it, to me. Competition is competioion, you hop vechicle for vehicle that the only thing that matters. Who cares who hits the switch to. That jus tells me they scared when someone says that. When someone pulls out to hop, let the vehicles do the talkin'   Jus my opinion  uffin:
> *


nicely said :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 13 2010, 11:45 AM~18555271
> *oh and toro look like it took a shot of red bull!
> *


does it have wings know? :biggrin: :0 lol


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 13 2010, 06:47 PM~18559126
> *does it have wings know? :biggrin:  :0 lol
> *


lets hope, you know shit always happens that fucks up evrything :angry:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 13 2010, 10:06 PM~18560012
> *lets hope, you know shit always happens that fucks up evrything :angry:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 13 2010, 08:13 PM~18560108
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 13 2010, 12:49 PM~18555808
> *i know that.... wasnt talking bout that Bruce almight but we were talking about empty pockets
> *


My bad, maybe I missunderstood :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 14 2010, 12:08 PM~18564309
> *My bad, maybe I missunderstood :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 11:17 AM~18555044
> *Oh come on now Jimmie, what does it matter who helps with the build. I know you got help. It don't matter who helps you out, weather it's for free or for cash. Thats like sayin' "oh it's a shop car" doesn't matter where or who builds it, to me. Competition is competioion, you hop vechicle for vehicle that the only thing that matters. Who cares who hits the switch to. That jus tells me they scared when someone says that. When someone pulls out to hop, let the vehicles do the talkin'   Jus my opinion  uffin:
> *


There is one small gray area about my comment, NOT pointing fingers or trying to piss anyone off but recycled lowriders don't count. Though it does take some work to keep a car going I have to give a little credit but don't say you built it if you didn't, give credit where credit is due. :biggrin: Once again, this is just my opinion NOT pointing fingers, I have seen and heard people try this over the years. I just feel people shouldn't be scared to admit you had someone help you or someone else build it. I have experienced this myself back in the day uffin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 14 2010, 03:58 PM~18566375
> *There is one small gray area about my comment, NOT pointing fingers or trying to piss anyone off but recycled lowriders don't count. Though it does take some work to keep a car going I have to give a little credit but don't say you built it if you didn't, give credit where credit is due. :biggrin: Once again, this is just my opinion NOT pointing fingers, I have seen and heard people try this over the years. I just feel people shouldn't be scared to admit you had someone help you or someone else build it. I have experienced this myself back in the day  uffin:
> *


  i hear you i give Backyard Customs the Credit for my lac :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 14 2010, 05:55 AM~18562740
> *
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

If anybody want a new project I got a El Co halfway done. Setup for 3 pumps 8 batt. Wanna finish it but impalas growin on me


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=552557&st=0


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Envious cc_@Sep 12 2010, 09:36 PM~18551712
> *if i get my car fixed i will see you guys out there next weekend.....  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Sep 13 2010, 01:13 AM~18552916
> *we could nose them up with mine :0  :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan :biggrin: :0 lol


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 13 2010, 11:17 AM~18555044
> *Oh come on now Jimmie, what does it matter who helps with the build. I know you got help. It don't matter who helps you out, weather it's for free or for cash. Thats like sayin' "oh it's a shop car" doesn't matter where or who builds it, to me. Competition is competioion, you hop vechicle for vehicle that the only thing that matters. Who cares who hits the switch to. That jus tells me they scared when someone says that. When someone pulls out to hop, let the vehicles do the talkin'   Jus my opinion  uffin:
> *


NICELY SAID !!!!!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 13 2010, 11:45 AM~18555271
> *oh and toro look like it took a shot of red bull!
> *


SUGAR FREE !!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 15 2010, 02:49 PM~18576727
> *SUGAR FREE !!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!
> *


 :squint: :drama: will see!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Sep 2 2010, 12:49 PM~18470167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*WHO WON?*


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)




----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 20 2010, 10:08 AM~18610872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 20 2010, 07:59 AM~18609415
> *WHO WON?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

I WON :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

looks close but think had to be there to tell.,


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HYDRO909 (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivmxa7XMB2s


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Sep 21 2010, 10:19 AM~18621510
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks really close :0


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

we have to get them on a stick to call but still was a good hop


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast+Sep 21 2010, 07:26 AM~18619688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or we could do it again Oct. 3rd for Independent CC show, thats if cruizin in style down to do it !!!!!


----------



## DreameR815 (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 21 2010, 03:20 PM~18624384
> *or we could do it again Oct. 3rd for Independent CC show, thats if cruizin in style down to do it !!!!!
> *


Orale homie thas wat I'm talkin bout. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 21 2010, 03:20 PM~18624384
> *or we could do it again Oct. 3rd for Independent CC show, thats if cruizin in style down to do it !!!!!
> *


thats sounds a lot better to me, shit backyard customs will even supply the hop stick!!!!!!


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC (Aug 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 21 2010, 04:20 PM~18624384
> *or we could do it again Oct. 3rd for Independent CC show, thats if cruizin in style down to do it !!!!!
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18624990
> *thats sounds a lot better to me, shit backyard customs will even supply the hop stick!!!!!!
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THATS RIGHT PUT THEM ON THE STICK AND THEN NOSE UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

we down for that !!!!! uffin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18627564
> *THATS RIGHT PUT THEM ON THE STICK AND THEN NOSE UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

SO I GUESS ITS A REMATCH THEN HUH !!!!!!!!WELL THE NIGHT BEFORE ITS MY B-DAY / HOUSE WARMING PARTY I WILL BE DRUNK LIKE ALWAYS SO MAYBE LATE BUT THAT MIGHT HELP THE OVER HUNG THAT I WILL HAVE SO SOMEONE WILL BE GETTING :boink: HAHHAHAHALOL AGAIN .JK


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18637427
> *SO I GUESS ITS A REMATCH THEN HUH !!!!!!!!WELL THE NIGHT BEFORE ITS MY B-DAY / HOUSE WARMING PARTY I WILL BE DRUNK LIKE ALWAYS SO MAYBE LATE BUT THAT MIGHT HELP THE OVER HUNG THAT I WILL HAVE SO SOMEONE WILL BE GETTING :boink: HAHHAHAHALOL AGAIN .JK
> *


yea you! :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

:drama: 
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: gold cutt 84, Bomba0001
waddup bomba!!!! :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 22 2010, 10:28 PM~18637427
> *SO I GUESS ITS A REMATCH THEN HUH !!!!!!!!WELL THE NIGHT BEFORE ITS MY B-DAY / HOUSE WARMING PARTY I WILL BE DRUNK LIKE ALWAYS SO MAYBE LATE BUT THAT MIGHT HELP THE OVER HUNG THAT I WILL HAVE SO SOMEONE WILL BE GETTING :boink: HAHHAHAHALOL AGAIN .JK
> *


were you drunk when you wrote this jibberish :uh:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 22 2010, 09:04 PM~18637945
> *yea you! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


yes she will ,yes she will !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 23 2010, 01:50 PM~18644024
> *were you drunk when you wrote this jibberish :uh:
> *


MAYBEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkpSGS2Ptqc


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 21 2010, 08:34 PM~18627564
> *THATS RIGHT PUT THEM ON THE STICK AND THEN NOSE UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I want to get in on it :biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 23 2010, 02:58 PM~18644554
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkpSGS2Ptqc
> *


nice hop need to do it again and have more people on it :wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Sep 24 2010, 03:10 PM~18653786
> *nice hop need to do it again and have more people on it  :wow:
> *


yea we do hopefully we can get one more for the 3rd


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

havin a hop contest


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

Alright trophies are on there way we will have.
1.Most Members
2.Best of Show
3.Best Hopper
4.Tug of War Champions
5.? maybe furthest distance traveled


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 15 2010, 01:53 PM~18575383
> *If anybody want a new project I got a El Co halfway done. Setup for 3 pumps 8 batt. Wanna finish it but impalas growin on me
> *


TTT


----------



## llsunnyday3074 (Sep 21, 2010)

really??


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 2 2010, 01:57 AM~18716405
> *Man! Roll'n videos greatest moments and never before seen footage has Some of the greatest footage caught on tape! from all over the world i have been capturing a lot of great and crazy stuff and have put some of it on this DVD so you know it is crazy from start to finish! Footage that has never been seen is also on this Video i mean from snowing in AZ to cars being totaled! this is one intense DVD! it will be released on 10-10-10 at the lowrider super show in Vegas! I will also have new shirts available at the show as well! i will be taking preorders from now until 10-08-2010 if you want to order a shirt with your DVD p.m me please! here is a preview of the new DVD and the cover i hope you all enjoy!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Oct 3 2010, 10:02 PM~18728382
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:  uffin: :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 3 2010, 11:18 PM~18728936
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:    uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 4 2010, 11:45 AM~18732049
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Oct 4 2010, 10:48 PM~18736795
> *
> *


whats up Bomba


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Sep 26 2010, 12:11 PM~18664329
> *TTT
> *


1500 obo


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 5 2010, 06:16 AM~18739371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*808*


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

*FLYING HAWAIIAN CHEEHOO!!*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

what up southside


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Nov 1 2010, 10:10 PM~18963395
> *what up southside
> *


YOU TELL ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

I HAVE 4 175/75/14 MASTERCRAFT TIRES WITH SKINNY WHITEWALLS BRAND NEW, BLUE STILL ON THEM BUT I NEED TO SELL THEM ASAP NO SHIPPING COME PICK THEM UP ON THE NORTHSIDE OF CHICAGO. $400
CALL ME AT 773-317-5215 ONLY IF YOU WANT TO BUY THEM NO TRADES AT ALL MUST SELL NOW!!!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 2 2010, 01:52 PM~18968590
> *YOU TELL ME :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


just working on my truck :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Nov 3 2010, 09:49 PM~18980199
> *:biggrin:
> *


FRANKIE YOU READY FOR THE FIRST,LETS TAKE A RIDE TO LA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Really ? If I finish my car maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Who's down to go to L.A.? I miss L.A. I really want to go know.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Nov 4 2010, 09:49 PM~18990436
> *Who's down to go to L.A.? I miss L.A. I really want to go know.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

i might go


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Nov 4 2010, 09:49 PM~18990436
> *Who's down to go to L.A.? I miss L.A. I really want to go know.
> *


I'm always down :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

WHAT UP JOE,BOMBA AND THE GUYS FROM THE SHOP AND EVERYONE ELSE :wave: . JOE BE THREW SOON OR CALL YOU TO SEE WHATS GOING FOR WHAT NEXT ON THE CAR


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Nov 17 2010, 10:49 AM~19091981
> *WHAT UP JOE,BOMBA AND THE GUYS FROM THE SHOP AND EVERYONE ELSE  :wave: . JOE BE THREW SOON OR CALL YOU TO SEE WHATS GOING FOR WHAT NEXT ON THE CAR
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HATERZ_NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Nov 17 2010, 10:49 AM~19091981
> *WHAT UP JOE,BOMBA AND THE GUYS FROM THE SHOP AND EVERYONE ELSE  :wave: . JOE BE THREW SOON OR CALL YOU TO SEE WHATS GOING FOR WHAT NEXT ON THE CAR
> *


SUP MR.FASO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HATERZ_NIGHTMARE_@Nov 21 2010, 10:41 AM~19124070
> *SUP MR.FASO  :0  :biggrin:
> *


what up homie


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MRMUGMENOW96 (Nov 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 4 2010, 11:25 AM~19236407
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MonclerJackets (Dec 8, 2010)

<a href="http://www.wholesaledownwear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15">HairStraighteners


----------



## MonclerJackets (Dec 8, 2010)

<a href="http://www.wholesaledownwear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=15">HairStraighteners


----------



## MonclerJackets (Dec 8, 2010)

Down Wear


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Dec 9 2010, 03:16 PM~19285223
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

any new hoppers coming out this summer?? :nicoderm:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 15 2010, 10:29 PM~19338635
> *any new hoppers coming out this summer?? :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

post some pics JOE


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 16 2010, 04:57 PM~19345422
> *post some pics JOE
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Dec 15 2010, 09:29 PM~19338635
> *any new hoppers coming out this summer?? :nicoderm:
> *


2 double pumps from PSYCHOS


----------



## Arroyo Brothers (Nov 11, 2005)

_NO PICS PUROS SMILEYS ....POST PICS HOMIES_


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Arroyo Brothers_@Dec 20 2010, 10:29 PM~19380333
> *NO PICS PUROS SMILEYS ....POST PICS HOMIES
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 17 2010, 01:13 PM~19352291
> *
> *


a little somthing from Back Yard Customs


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 21 2010, 11:52 PM~19389891
> *a little somthing from Back Yard Customs
> 
> 
> ...


nothing crazy, lay really low, CRUISE EVERY WHERE, AND HAVE FUN CHILLIN WITH THE CHICAGO HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 17 2010, 11:13 AM~19352291
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96azteca_gold (Oct 15, 2009)

Representing for Shortys Hydraulics ! ! ! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96azteca_gold_@Jan 1 2011, 07:25 PM~19477050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 2 2011, 10:22 PM~19487216
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Chilangoen3ces (Nov 22, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: 
SO WHO GOT WHAT COMING OUT FOR THE SEASON? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 15 2011, 11:20 AM~19604986
> *:biggrin:
> SO WHO GOT WHAT COMING OUT FOR THE SEASON? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jan 15 2011, 05:35 PM~19606757
> *
> *


YOU GOT THE FRAME OUT? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 16 2011, 09:42 AM~19611240
> *YOU GOT THE FRAME OUT? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jan 16 2011, 04:29 PM~19613086
> *yes :cheesy:
> *


WHEN IM GETTING IT?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 16 2011, 08:37 PM~19615331
> *WHEN IM GETTING IT?
> *


this week


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

All these smilies but no pics :dunno:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 17 2011, 01:17 PM~19619905
> *All these smilies but no pics :dunno:
> *


thats what im sayin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 17 2011, 06:59 PM~19623101
> *thats what im sayin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 lets see more pics


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 17 2011, 05:59 PM~19623101
> *thats what im sayin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jan 17 2011, 10:21 PM~19624544
> *:wave:
> *


whats up Bomba.. how did the wife like her christmas present "the caprice"


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Jan 18 2011, 09:24 AM~19628504
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 17 2011, 11:17 AM~19619905
> *All these smilies but no pics :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

This topic is starving for pics. I don't have anything special but here goes:
























Both Caddys are single pump


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

This ugly ass Caddy was a single pump LRM RULES legal. Never lost. It got up ok :happysad:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 22 2011, 12:59 PM~19667159
> *This topic is starving for pics.  I don't have anything special but here goes:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Jan 22 2011, 11:59 AM~19667159
> *This topic is starving for pics.  I don't have anything special but here goes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 23 2011, 11:22 AM~19673774
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jan 27 2011, 11:12 AM~19712923
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 30 2011, 10:30 AM~19736637
> *
> *


 :wow: y


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Jan 31 2011, 01:10 AM~19743277
> *:wow: y
> *


  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 31 2011, 10:58 AM~19745523
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

I will add one more smile to this page


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 7 2009, 04:57 AM~15896387
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SMuV87vMqY THIS IS A COMPLETE HOPPER....  RIGHT! WHAT YOU FELLAS THINK???
> *


i hope you are joking


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ceric8585 (Feb 6, 2011)

designer sunglasses china handbags balenciaga organizer handbags by rosetti 292010 Pradas accessories, particularly Prada handbags become essential Lingerie is a term for fashionable and alluring womens undergarments. miu miu cervo shine nine west small signs satchel handbags 
wholesale cheerleader accessories handbags outlet stone mountain handbags virginia va miu miu grey bag Leather belt leather_belt leather belt Plastic_belts Plastic belts womens_Handbag womens Handbag Wood_Plaque_Hanging. Wood Plaque Hanging handbags and gladrags chase mp3 manhattan handbags accessories 
coach handbags retail stores rowan handbags bank st ottawa ontario pink clutch bags Are you looking for high quality luggage, briefcases, duffel bags, tsa locks, or mens wallets at affordable prices? Then Genesluggagem is the place for natasha handbags jelly bags 
coach handbags blue purchase leather book bags pasley handbags 172010 Women these days can hardly do without a purse to carry around. After all, it is really inconvenient for a woman to carry her keys, money, vera bradley handbags ad wholesale valentino handbags 
versace wallet designer inspired purses or handbags cristina by pell handbags A handbag defines a woman s outfit, and adds the finishing touches that all Many times young women carry bags that are quilted or made of denim fabric. luggage handbags cafe latte chrome bags 
sites to authenicate gucci handbags d s handbags rampage handbags silver Fashion ; Accessories, Handbags, Bags, Accessories, Women - compare prices at Ciao. Find best offers for Fashion ; Accessories, Handbags, Bags, Accessories, prada milano handbags black silver hardware wholesale bulk replica handbags 
sweet heart handbags hobo international totes mackenzie handbags edinburgh 302010 On the Curious Subject of Women and Handbags. Charles Darwin and his followers mean that, in the Theory of Evolution by Natural Selection, brighton vintage handbags be and d handbags 
western pleasure logo handbags foley and corinna handbags tan leather bags Woman Addiced to Handbags Drowns in Credit Card Debt. Posted June 27th, 2009 and last modified July 2nd, 2010. For the first time recorded, the majority collecting vintage handbags acosta handbags 
debbie roth handbags wallet holder designer handbags pink 202009 Randy Jackson has his eye on a business venture after American Idol ends this week. Randy wants to start a womans handbag line. maxx handbags online designer shoes on sale 
aaa quality handbags m k handbags kate landry leather handbags on sale Online retailer offering Trendy, Chic, and Classy apparel, accessories, handbags, laptop bags, unique tote bags and gifts for the plus sized woman. handbags and gladrags song handbags by carla marchi


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:|


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 12 2011, 08:35 AM~19851187
> *:biggrin:
> *


post some pics frankie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 12 2011, 11:38 AM~19852199
> *post some pics frankie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


okay I guess, let me look for something :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

04 maybe 05








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








KNOW in the works









:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 15 2011, 08:50 AM~19874645
> *04 maybe 05
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 16 2011, 10:50 AM~19883765
> *:0
> *


Mad dogg I hope ill get it done for Carl's caspers so we can nose um up. :biggrin: 
But I got to make sure it hits like your cutlass or else is staying home.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Feb 16 2011, 01:07 PM~19884789
> *Mad dogg I hope ill get it done for Carl's caspers so we can nose um up. :biggrin:
> But I got to make sure it hits like your cutlass or else is staying home.
> *


Bring it any way it don't matter what you hit at casper were all there to get drunk and hang out :biggrin: 


And the cutty is in the 90's un stuck last time we hit it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 16 2011, 03:18 PM~19885719
> *Bring it any way it don't matter what you hit at casper were all there to get drunk and hang out :biggrin:
> And  the cutty is in the 90's un stuck last time we hit it  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT
SUMMER ALMOST HERE hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Feb 17 2011, 04:57 AM~19890848
> *TTT
> SUMMER ALMOST HERE hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


hells yeah


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

joe did you get my pm's about my piston pump


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Feb 19 2011, 04:27 PM~19910900
> *joe did you get my pm's about my piston pump
> *


yes


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2011, 04:55 PM~19917728
> *yes
> *


so what should i do or when i have the money just buy one


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Feb 20 2011, 07:38 PM~19918404
> *so what should i do or when i have the money just buy one
> *


JUST MAKE SURE HOW FAR IN YOU GOING


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 22 2011, 11:27 AM~19932662
> *
> *


  
I Felt left out joe :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 12:44 PM~19932780
> *
> I Felt left out joe :biggrin:
> *


WHY IS THAT?WHATS GOING ON?


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 22 2011, 11:44 AM~19932780
> *
> I Felt left out joe :biggrin:
> *


shit mike let me get one of those 1' blocks you got ese then you wont be


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Feb 22 2011, 05:22 PM~19934676
> *shit mike let me get one of those 1' blocks you got ese then you wont be
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01+Feb 22 2011, 04:04 PM~19934573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel left out bro... You know if ya need sumthin you can hit me up anytime...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Feb 23 2011, 12:47 PM~19941366
> *Nothing just want to put a smiley lol...
> hope everythings goin good bro....
> I don't feel left out bro... You know if ya need sumthin you can hit me up anytime...
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Feb 25 2011, 01:31 AM~19956545
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you got the 1 inch block :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 25 2011, 12:30 PM~19959358
> *you got the 1 inch block :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i will have it soon joe so we can get the ball roll'n on the car


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 28 2011, 03:54 PM~19981836
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

JOE OR BOMBA MY DAD IS LOOKING FOR A TRANZ TO FIT A 350 MOTOR DO YALL HAVE ONE AND HOW MUCH LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

JOE OR BOMBA MY DAD IS LOOKING FOR A TRANZ TO FIT A 350 MOTOR DO YALL HAVE ONE AND HOW MUCH LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Dec 7 2009, 05:02 PM~15902079
> *WHO CARES, AS LONG AS YOU GET THE INCHES IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW YOU GET EM AS LONG AS YOU GET EM!!
> *


 :wow: i agree :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Feb 28 2011, 06:57 PM~19983239
> *JOE OR BOMBA MY DAD IS LOOKING FOR A TRANZ TO FIT A 350 MOTOR DO YALL HAVE ONE AND HOW MUCH LET ME KNOW THANKS
> *


i dont have


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

post pics from KY


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc


----------



## ViejitoS_Chicago (Feb 21, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

I just order my baterries for the regal :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08YVCVCKzmM
Fucken chain broke


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 3 2011, 01:57 PM~20007677
> *I just order my baterries for the regal :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 3 2011, 02:01 PM~20007714
> *:0
> *


  hno: Matt :biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ViejitoS_Chicago_@Mar 3 2011, 01:56 PM~20007669
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ViejitoS_Chicago_@Mar 3 2011, 03:56 PM~20007669
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: hell yea


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

Sweetest!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 5 2011, 02:27 PM~20022638
> *Sweetest!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Mar 10 2011, 06:39 PM~20062369
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 5 2011, 11:14 PM~20025499
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  sup bomba !


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS. 4 SALE 818-471-5820


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 10 2011, 07:16 PM~20062666
> *:biggrin:   sup bomba !
> *


not much busy working


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 3 2011, 03:27 PM~20007432
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking real good Mat! hope u got first! u were the only one didn't stick lol.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## rollin-hard (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 10 2011, 11:51 PM~20065078
> *not much busy working
> *


that's good to hear


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 12 2011, 11:01 AM~20074901
> *Looking real good Mat!  hope u got first! u were the only one didn't stick lol.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 13 2011, 08:04 PM~20083984
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKduG94ghDo
:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKduG94ghDo


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 13 2011, 11:43 PM~20085909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 13 2011, 11:43 PM~20085909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## THEE ILLUSIONS (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Mar 12 2011, 11:01 AM~20074901
> *Looking real good Mat!  hope u got first! u were the only one didn't stick lol.
> *


No he wasn't.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mala suerte (May 25, 2006)

Pics pics pics


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

x2


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

any new pics of the regal Bomba. or Joe ???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mala suerte_@Mar 21 2011, 07:20 AM~20141076
> *Pics pics pics
> *


my bro's cutty we doing :biggrin
:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 23 2011, 11:50 AM~20160813
> *my bro's cutty we doing  :biggrin
> :
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

SOON I WILL POST PICS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

aight !!!!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 10:27 PM~20183102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 26 2011, 03:43 PM~20187240
> *:biggrin:
> *


BOMBA lets see that regal on the air. I know is ready to swing  :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Show Classes
Bombs No Hydros
40's
50's
60's Lowrider street
60's Lowrider Custom
70's Lowrider Street
70's Lowrider Custom
80's Lowrider Street
80's Lowrider Custom
90's Lowrider Street
90's Lowrider Custom
Luxury Lowrider Street
Luxury Lowrider Custom
DUBZ
DONKS
Trucks/SUVs
Muscle/Hotrod
Euros
2000s & up
Lowrider Bikes
Lowrider Trucks
Original
Special Interest
Lowrider No Hydros
Motorcycles

Best of Show
Best Mural
Best Motor
Best Paint
Best Setup
Club Participation
Cash Prize for the Hop
50/50 Raffle

Reg 
25.00 per car 
35.00 For Hoppers


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 28 2011, 02:26 PM~20202229
> *BOMBA lets see that regal on the air. I know is ready to swing   :biggrin:
> *


i m waiting for motors


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Mar 28 2011, 04:52 PM~20203472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pesados w b th


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 29 2011, 09:10 PM~20214473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 30 2011, 06:25 PM~20222046
> *
> *


BOMBA are motors in? I know it dont take that long for motors.lol
I have 4 if u need any.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 30 2011, 11:40 PM~20225054
> *BOMBA are motors in? I know it dont take that long for motors.lol
> I have 4 if u need any.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Mar 31 2011, 12:40 AM~20225054
> *BOMBA are motors in? I know it dont take that long for motors.lol
> I have 4 if u need any.
> *


bring 2 and lets test bombas car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Mar 29 2011, 06:29 PM~20212967
> *pesados w b  th
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 25 2011, 10:27 PM~20183102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 7 2011, 02:04 PM~20283656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 7 2011, 01:04 PM~20283656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 7 2011, 04:04 PM~20283656
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BADASS PIC MATT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Apr 12 2011, 07:03 PM~20323323
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Apr 17 2011, 01:11 PM~20358361
> *
> *


whats up bomba


----------



## Koon G da Butler (Apr 18, 2011)

Shizzy on dat hop 


I likes dat poppin on dat hoppin , much love fo dem switch men :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 7 2011, 02:04 PM~20283656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

good mornnig


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 7 2011, 03:04 PM~20283656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR WAS LOOKN GOOD AT LOUISVILLE HOMIE


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 10 2011, 04:47 PM~20304647
> *
> *


SUP JOE ILL SEE YALL NEXT MONTH ON THE 29TH HOMIE


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Apr 19 2011, 03:14 AM~20371192
> *CAR WAS LOOKN GOOD AT LOUISVILLE HOMIE
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STL_PETEY_G_@Apr 19 2011, 04:15 AM~20371194
> *SUP JOE ILL SEE YALL NEXT MONTH ON THE 29TH HOMIE
> *


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 18 2011, 04:40 PM~20367173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats up homies


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 21 2011, 08:05 PM~20393121
> *whats up homies
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

GOOD MORNING


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Apr 24 2011, 02:14 AM~20406951
> *GOOD MORNING
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Apr 25 2011, 10:08 PM~20420357
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: 
how u been


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Apr 26 2011, 09:47 PM~20428584
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> how u  been
> *


GOOD HOMIE GETTING NEW PARTS FOR THE MALIBU SO IT COULD BE READY FOR THE MAY SHOW BOMBA HOW ARE YOU


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Apr 26 2011, 11:39 PM~20429029
> *GOOD HOMIE GETTING NEW PARTS FOR THE MALIBU SO IT COULD BE READY FOR THE MAY SHOW BOMBA HOW ARE YOU
> *


What up homie how u been ese so u getting the malibu ready for the pic-nic for may 29 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait for the frist pic-nic well hope to see there homie


----------



## o g switchman (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 3 2011, 04:27 PM~20007432
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ieak0VWXMc
> *


lookin good homie!!!!!


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Apr 27 2011, 09:52 PM~20436050
> *lookin good homie!!!!!
> *


What up fam how's it going brother


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CRUIZIN IN STYLE_@Apr 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20429029
> *GOOD HOMIE GETTING NEW PARTS FOR THE MALIBU SO IT COULD BE READY FOR THE MAY SHOW BOMBA HOW ARE YOU
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Apr 27 2011, 11:28 PM~20437017
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What up bomba :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

whats good homies


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Apr 28 2011, 10:29 AM~20439714
> *What up bomba :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Apr 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20429139
> *What up homie how u been ese so u getting the malibu ready for the pic-nic for may 29  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: can't wait for the frist pic-nic well hope to see there homie
> *


YES SIR HOMIE LETS HOW IT DO THIS YEAR


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 28 2011, 12:48 PM~20440583
> *whats good homies
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by o g switchman_@Apr 27 2011, 08:52 PM~20436050
> *lookin good homie!!!!!
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> King of the Street's
> 
> Back bumper all day long
> 
> ...


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> > King of the Street's
> >
> > Back bumper all day long
> >
> ...


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

one of our members is selling this BMH piston pump, along with brand new black springs and a pair of cylinders, all from BMH all brand new. NO USE.. pump has fittings, adex, new motor and new gear, 

will take pictures of springs and cylinders tomorrow


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@May 9 2011, 03:22 PM~20515954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@May 16 2011, 10:23 PM~20567222
> *:biggrin:
> *


hows it going bomba... hows the regal


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 17 2011, 05:50 PM~20573251
> *hows it going bomba... hows the regal
> *


the regal is still the same,i have had no time to work on it,hopefully i will get too it soon


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@May 17 2011, 08:40 PM~20574115
> *the regal is still the same,i have had no time to work on it,hopefully i will get too it soon
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@May 17 2011, 09:40 PM~20574115
> *the regal is still the same,i have had no time to work on it,hopefully i will get too it soon
> *


yeah been to busy @ work and with the fam to work on the lac but it will be out late june or early July...


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 9 2011, 06:21 PM~20516320
> *one of our members is selling this BMH piston pump 3/4 port, along with brand new black springs and a pair of cylinders, all from BMH all brand new. NO USE.. pump has fittings, adex, new motor and new gear,
> 
> will take pictures of springs and cylinders tomorrow
> ...


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 18 2011, 04:16 PM~20580458
> *yeah been to busy @ work and with the fam to work on the lac but it will be out late june or early July...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

WATCH OUT IM BACK


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


>


bring it to the midwest


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Southside01 said:


> WATCH OUT IM BACK


that makes two of us homie,,time to rep the midwest again:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Southside01 said:


> WATCH OUT IM BACK


when you taking out the caprice Joe

+ 
you guys doing it good keeping track for the master of the streets :thumbsup::thumbsup: makes it fair for a lot of people to qualify.. when is that going to be what even MASTER OF THE STREETS


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

event*


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

*nice*

:thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

with front bumper


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Mideast said:


> with front bumper


chingon:thumbsup: what does it hit?


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

Pinky Bitches said:


> :thumbsup:


THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR JOE AND PINKY REPPIN'


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

PURA SANGRE said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:


NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Bomba0001 said:


>


Bomba :wave:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

click on it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> click on it


nice!


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Southside01 said:


>


looking good, should of taken that one to the show last time


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

GarciaJ100 said:


> looking good, should of taken that one to the show last time


needs lil more work  and clean up lol been setting there .


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

another southside cruisers street hopper!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

shark is out


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

Mideast said:


> another southside cruisers street hopper!


this one is making a come back to huh !!!!


----------



## HOPPERMC86 (Oct 9, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm ........rollin chowin down.....lol


----------



## HOPPERMC86 (Oct 9, 2007)

[video] rollin cryin his azz off.......lol


----------



## HOPPERMC86 (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/In7h0e3YlX0"


----------



## HOPPERMC86 (Oct 9, 2007)

<- this is gonna be da ppl goin up against me...lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Mideast said:


> another southside cruisers street hopper!


single or double???


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I HAVE A SET OF BRAND NEW PARKER # 10 HOSES 600 FOR THE PAIR 650 SHIPPED. HIT ME UP WHO EVER IS INTERESTED.


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

HOPPERMC86 said:


> <- this is gonna be da ppl goin up against me...lol


 I belive is a single


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

matdogg said:


> single or double???


 single


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

WATCH OUT 4 FAKE SACO'S!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 324764
> WATCH OUT 4 FAKE SACO'S!


where did u get the fake motors from? thnx for the heads up


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Bomba0001 said:


> where did u get the fake motors from? thnx for the heads up


X2 pls


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 324764
> WATCH OUT 4 FAKE SACO'S!


*WTF*


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 324764
> WATCH OUT 4 FAKE SACO'S!


What u mean. Provide info or u lying.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Mideast said:


> X2 pls


lower one is the real saco!


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

JUST2C said:


> TTT


nice hope yall can come threw tomorrow , viejitos hop at culvers in zion C.I.S WILL BE THERE JOE,BOMBA AND THE OTHER GUYS COME AND JOIN THE FUN A NIGHT HOP I HAVENT SEEN THAT YET OUT HERE


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE said:


> nice hope yall can come threw tomorrow , viejitos hop at culvers in zion C.I.S WILL BE THERE JOE,BOMBA AND THE OTHER GUYS COME AND JOIN THE FUN A NIGHT HOP I HAVENT SEEN THAT YET OUT HERE


hmm


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast ~~~


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Mideast said:


> Beauty and the Beast ~~~


 nice pic bro!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


 hay nos vemos bro :thumbsup:
:thumbsup: more saturday shows/picnics ! the wifey dosent have to miss church and im not crudo on a monday!!:roflmao:


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

GarciaJ100 said:


>


 hay nos vemos bro :thumbsup:
:thumbsup: more saturday shows/picnics ! the wifey dosent have to miss church and im not crudo on a monday!!:roflmao:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

sup! any new hoppers?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

bring it to the midwest Big Al!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Yastuvo said:


> a quick peek of what went down!!


pretty cool vid


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

thats lincoln in their is doing it !!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Yastuvo said:


> SD's 64 at the Hop this past Sunday


hno:hno:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

WHAT UP JOE , BOMBA, DUI HOMIES, MAJESTICS AND OTHER C.C HOMIES UP IN HERE . JOE CALL YOU SOON TRING TO GET UP ON OUR FEET UP HERE WITH THAT STORM TORE US ALL UP HERE IN NORTHERN ILL


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

CRUIZIN IN STYLE said:


> WHAT UP JOE , BOMBA, DUI HOMIES, MAJESTICS AND OTHER C.C HOMIES UP IN HERE . JOE CALL YOU SOON TRING TO GET UP ON OUR FEET UP HERE WITH THAT STORM TORE US ALL UP HERE IN NORTHERN ILL


yall got power yet ?? work up here in lake county and some peeps from my work still dont have power.. thats f-cked up.. hope they take care of your monthly bill for you


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

YEA BRO WE HAVE POWER NOW . TELLING YOU LOST LOTS OF FOOD TOO THATS WAS REALLY MESSED UP . TREES FELL IN MY YARD HIT MY EXPO BUT NOT NONE OF MY LOW LOWS HAD UNA SOLA BOMBA AND MY VAN KREEPER OUTSIDE GLAD NOTHING HAPPENED TOO THEM. YALL COMING OUT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


>


u know we be there~~~ :thumbsup:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

*PSYCHO'S 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW*







<br>


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> *PSYCHO'S 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

why?


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

[]







]


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Looking good jimmy


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Southside01 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

FBPsycho'sDreams said:


> :thumbsup:


 nice


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

The Outfit CC Chicago Southside is having a car show / community event on sept 11th and there is going to be a hop. prize money will be awarded to 1st place. the amt has not yet been determined, Alex (goldcutt) from the Majestics and Backyard Customs is sponsoring the event and will be running the hop. we are also going to have judges from different clubs to show no favoritism. 
if there are any suggestions, please message myself, lowrico or chicaddi.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Southside Cruisers doin good. Pinky bitches


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORY
Pay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars
1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 
3 cars to make a catagory


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

Mideast said:


> [/nice pic mo!]


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Streetlow magazine put a cam on the side of the hoppers to give a different look. pretty cool from sundays Psycho dreams show


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS (Aug 30, 2006)

BADD ASS VID'S MOE DAMN I WISH I WAS THERE IVE BEEN MISSING IN ACTION BUT WILL BE GOOD SOON TO GET RIGHT AND GET TO PLAY WITH THE BIG DOGS SOON


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;


:wave:..


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Sup?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

Yo yo


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco E and Saco paypal


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

61 - 64 CANADIAN X FRAME FOR SALE , BARE FRAME IN GOOD CONDITION !! 600$


----------



## Gee-Gee (May 18, 2012)

Mideast said:


>


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

GREAT VIDEO!!! 



Mideast said:


> Streetlow magazine put a cam on the side of the hoppers to give a different look. pretty cool from sundays Psycho dreams show


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

4750 VERNON AVE. McCook IL 60525


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Mideast said:


>


I wanna hop that


----------

